# Kate Bush Documentary (For members with a BBC licence)



## janxharris (May 24, 2010)

I haven't watched it yet -

https://www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/episode/b04dzswb/the-kate-bush-story-running-up-that-hill


----------



## Larkenfield (Jun 5, 2017)

I always thought Kate's "Wuthering Heights" was greatly insightful and imaginative, especially when done to perfection by someone like Pat Benatar who had operatic training. It still gives me goosebumps... this amazing song about obsessive love:


----------



## Hiawatha (Mar 13, 2013)

Larkenfield said:


> I've always thought Kate's "Wuthering Heights" was an amazing song, especially when done by someone such as Pat Benatar who had operatic training:


I don't think I have heard that version before.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

New to me as well, and very interesting. Thanks.


----------



## janxharris (May 24, 2010)

Larkenfield said:


> I've always thought Kate's "Wuthering Heights" was greatly poetic and imaginative, especially when done to perfection by someone like Pat Benatar who had operatic training. It still gives me goosebumps... this amazing song about obsessive love:


Interesting ta.

You know that Kate redid the vocals on this song for the Whole Story (1986) compilation? The vocals are very much softened and imo much better than the original release.


----------



## janxharris (May 24, 2010)

Hounds of love cover by the FutureHeads


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

Both covers linked above are most excellent. Many thanks! I especially like that that the hypnotic powerful striding rhythm of the original Wuthering Heights has been kept at full strength in the Pat Benatar version.


----------

